# B dosage for polio



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know I asked this not long ago, my search here isn't working but what is the dose for vitamin B complex if a goat has polio?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends on the strength.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this on dairygoatinfo, thought I'd share.

Of course straight thiamine is always best to treat Polio, but if the other is all you have at hand, that will work, hope this helps:

Dosages of Thiamin/B1 part 1:

1cc of 500 mg/ml thiamin/B1 (from vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight.
2 and 1/2 cc of 200 mg/ml thiamine/B1 (from vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight

Regular B Complex contains 12.5mg/ml of Thiamin/B1 40 cc per 100 pounds of body weight

B Complex Plus contains 12.5 mg/ml of Thiamin/B1 40 cc per 100 pounds of body weight

Fortified Vitamin B complex contains 100mg/ml thiamin/B1 5cc per 100 pounds of body weight

Dosages of thiamin/B1 Part 2.

1cc of 200mg/ml thiamin/B1 (from the vet) per 100 pounds of goat weight.

Regular B complex contains 12.5mg/ml of thiamin/B1 so 16cc per 100 pounds of body weight.
B Complex Plus contains 12.5 mg/ml of Thiamin/ B1 so 16cc per 100 pounds of body weight.

Fortified Vitamin B complex contains 100 mg/ml Thiamin/B1 2cc per 100 pounds of body weight.

************************************************** ***************

"The textbook dose of thiamine for polio is 10 mg/kg (100lbs is about 44.5 kg, so 445 mg thiamine at 100 mg/ml is about 4.5 cc of straight thiamine per 100 lbs of animal) IV to start, then repeat every6 hours (subsequent shots can be IM or SQ) for a day or so. The Dex(dexamethasone) at the dose you used was good (4.5 ccs IM). I don't normally give antibiotics for polio. Once they show marked improvement,I usually just continue the thiamine beyond the first round of injections. Sometimes they stay blind or partially blind for a while but still recover. If they've been off feed for a while, the lactobaccilus/ electrolyte/ transfaunation with rumen contents from another animal (stealing cud from another animal and giving it to the sick one) approach is also useful to speed recovery - if not eating,they won't be making B-vitamins in the rumen like they should and I would be tempted to give some B-vitamin shots until they were on feed again."


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Pam! My thiamine will be here tonight :/ I let my mom take it up north. I just need to get her by till 5 or 6


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to save this one. I even gave Dex so fingers are crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.

Prayers sent. 

If you have to inject some fortified vit B complex in a muscle for a quicker response I would try.

Be sure the goat stays warm they cannot regulate their temp while down.

If the goat can swallow, give alfalfa pellet/water drench and electrolytes slowly.

If possible, get the goat on it's feet once in a while.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She passed. She didn't go down till the very end. What made me catch it was she was walking around with her neck stuck out and her head super high. I can't explain it, and she would step really high. She could see but she walked like this blind steer I had walked. I now have another one who is kind of stand offish, no signs of really being sick just standing by herself so she is in a stall and I'll just start giving her vitamin B as well. No clue what they might have gotten into unless it's that the grass is to rich for them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awe so sorry


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you :hugs: I'm a bit crushed, she was one of my bottle babies. This other doe is her bottle sister so I'm not sure if she's just sad or what. She did finally poop and it is Scours so will keep treating with the B1 (finally got it back) and also the Scours. But stomach is grumbling, maybe a little dehydrated so tubed some electrolytes in her and she put up one heck of a fight so I might be freaking for nothing. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Jessica, aww..so sorry you lost her. Goats are so tough, and don't show much until it's too late...oftentimes

Standing alone could be a sign of something not right, so good you are watching closely! Of course, as you say, she could just be sad.... I believe we observed this with a lamb once who lost its twin.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her. Hope the other one is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> She passed. She didn't go down till the very end. What made me catch it was she was walking around with her neck stuck out and her head super high. I can't explain it, and she would step really high. She could see but she walked like this blind steer I had walked. I now have another one who is kind of stand offish, no signs of really being sick just standing by herself so she is in a stall and I'll just start giving her vitamin B as well. No clue what they might have gotten into unless it's that the grass is to rich for them.


I am so very sorry. 

I know what you are talking about with the strange walking, one of mine a few years ago, walked slowly, held her head tucked tightly inward to her chest and she walked kinda stiff, took her temp was normal, started her on fortified vit B complex SQ and probiotics for 4 days and she was OK. Really strange.

Did you get a temp on the one that is off?

Grass, if too rich would cause scouring I would think. Have you smelled the hay and make sure it is OK or anything you are feeding?
Or any plants that may be toxic to them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her temp is good she does grind her teeth a little bit but nothing insane just a grind here or there. Her poop is firming up, I got her a bag of Timothy hay and she dug into that.
I am super careful with the hay since the last one got polio (I think) months ago. I'm even holding off on getting a big load of hay and just go to the feed store once a week. But it's dry and nice hay. I racked my brain all night and talked with a friend and the only thing I can figure is maybe the grass upset her (or both) stomach and instead of digging in and fighting with the others she over did it on more grass which is very young and lush and the protein tub. I walked the pen and no old leaves that might have molded, nothing odd growing, not even mushrooms. The only odd thing I see going on is there is water running out of a big rock in their pasture and they have been drinking that instead of going to the water trough but they are all doing that.
And thank you all.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Jessica, when my buck got listeriosis or polio last year, grinding teeth was the first thing I noticed. Someone else who had it last year said the same thing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

jschies said:


> Jessica, when my buck got listeriosis or polio last year, grinding teeth was the first thing I noticed. Someone else who had it last year said the same thing.


Thank you!!! I'll make sure I keep treating her because I was debating stopping it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to say what caused it, but I hate when they drink from other area's of the field. Mine do that too.
Can't stop them, that is the bad part.  I know there isn't all good stuff in there, probably has goat feces ect. 


I am praying for her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I know :cringe: 
Ok so I think tiny is doing better, kinda. Rumen wasn't working last night so gave her beer. Offered her fresh hay this morning and she nosed around in it but wouldn't eat. I rolled small balls and put in her mouth and she ate that. We did that for a hour I'm not sure if spoiled is playing a part or not but stomach is making good noises. I kicked her out of the stall and I can watch her and make sure she doesn't start digging into the grass too much and she went out and visited with her friends and scratched on the fence. She is back in her stall on her own and eating. OH the best part! Her poop is a big ball lol but she is talking to her stomach so fingers are crossed she's not loosing her kids but it is what it is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds really good, great work. :thumbup: Praying she continues to be OK. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well she didn't die and didn't abort so that's a plus! She's not really eating. Just nibbling here and there. Trying to catch her peeing so I can test her ketone levels


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, hang in there, I am still praying. :hug:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Me too-praying!

❤❤


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! I gave her some neomycin and thought I hit the jackpot. She firmed up but then back to the runs this morning but at least not mostly water. I think she is burping up cud but she won't chew it more then a few seconds. I tubed her with water and oatmeal. I'm waiting on the tube that goes from the fluids to a IV to get her today or tomorrow and will start her on IV fluids. But I think she is eating more then I think she is. There's no way the small amount of rolled up hay is turning into the amount of poop she is actually pooping. Oh! But ketone levels are moderate so we have that on our side. But what I've been giving her is, starting yesterday neomycin, will probably go again today, vitamin B1, CD antitoxin, water with oatmeal and drenching water with alfalfa pellets. Rolling up balls of hay and making her eat them, I gave her another goats cud once but that goat no longer trusts me to do that again, and probiotics and yogurt and dark beer. If anyone else has any other tricks up their sleeve I welcome them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are throwing all I would be throwing at her. 
Not sure what more can be given.

Prayers for her.


----------

